
Scaling the peaks of Hacker News - DanieleProcida
https://www.divio.com/en/blog/scaling-the-peaks-of-hacker-news/
======
simonpure
Ironically, their demo link is now down [0]

[0] [https://demo.django-cms.org/](https://demo.django-cms.org/)

~~~
DanieleProcida
Can you try again? It is working, but we've had a temporary glitch on
DNSimple.

If it doesn't work right away, try [http://demo.django-
cms.org](http://demo.django-cms.org).

~~~
simonpure
Thanks for the reply. https link is still down for me. I can confirm http
alternative is working.

~~~
DanieleProcida
We're waiting for a change to propagate.

Worse, it turns out that the glitch was... my mistake.

Thanks for pointing it out!

~~~
simonpure
No problem and glad to help. Happy Friday!

~~~
DanieleProcida
... and now it should be working. Have fun with the demo. Happy Friday to you
too!

